# Smallies are finally biting!



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My brother caught the first smallie around here just a few minutes go I'm on my way to the hole right now!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Pulled a suprise 15" putzn around with the wife and crying bout the end of steelies today.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

check out my post called the curse is broken... don't let the pic of me hold the bass scare you


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

dipthekid said:


> Pulled a suprise 15" putzn around with the wife and crying bout the end of steelies today.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice fish! lose the hat

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Nice fish! lose the hat
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks and no can do! Transplanted here 11 years ago. But gotta stay true to my M go Blue!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

I caught a few little ones the other day up at Fort Meigs while fishing for white bass. They weren't big enough for any pictures though.


----------

